# Sausage Stuffed Zuccini



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

an addition to this thread w/pics...

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic341009-3-1.aspx

we used the zuccini...fresh from our garden...










slice in half and remove inside with a spoon and blanch "boats"...



















brown 1lb sausage (any kind_hot,med,mild) you want...










saute' onions...










grate some romano or any cheese you like...










add bread crumbs...panko...crushed croutons...whatever you like...mix all that back into the skillet...










heat all together and stuff back into "boats"...oven preheated at 350...top w/ cheese...










and enjoy:hungry...










prep...approx. 45 mins...cooking...20 mins...


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Damnit Mike, I just ate and now I'm hungry again!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang......

Dang......

Dang......

When I pressed the period key, I hit it really hard.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

that looks like some pretty good action!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang Mike 

you really do that !

ill take some of that in 3 weeks


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That's my work...Mike was just the photographer...:takephoto


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Dale, we KNEW THAT!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DAMN i should have known :doh

well will you cook it in 3 weeks for me?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *on the rocks (5/21/2009)*That's my work...Mike was just the photographer...:takephoto


*Just one Dang, then. *

*Dale, it's all making more sense now. *

*How was it? *


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll stick with the triple dang for taste, curtis...now you know where I get the spare tire from...plus the martinis...she can cook!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well then.

Dang......

Dang......

Dang...... It will be. 

Please give Dale my Regards. And I hope all is as it should be....... perfect.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dale, there was no question as to who was doing the work. That looks absolute delicious.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Forgive me for asking. Whats in the third pic? Taters? Squash? How much goes in the mix? This dish really looks fine! Thanks, 

Bird


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks great!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tightline (5/23/2009)*Forgive me for asking. Whats in the third pic? Taters? Squash? How much goes in the mix? This dish really looks fine! Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Bird




It's the scoopings from making the "boats" and I just dice it up and add it to the onions and sausage...not all of it but probably 2/3 of it. Cook up the onions and add it and let it cook down a couple of minutes then add the cooked sausage and breadcrumbs..and cheese.


----------

